# What Cookie is Best?



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 23, 2009)

(I assume this is a good place to post this thread...)

As you would probably assume from the title, this is a thread to discuss... Well, cookies... More specifically, which is the best cookie...

So what's _your_ favorite?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't know what half of these are...I'll go with chocolate chip. Though double chocolate chip is my fave.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 23, 2009)

I actually have loads of favourites. But For the poll i selected choc chip.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 23, 2009)

The Full Metal kind!

but srsly, I like white chocolate macadamia. mmmm.  my mom makes the best of those.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 23, 2009)

^ I had a feeling you'd post here, Full Metal Cookies :freaked:...


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 23, 2009)

_*Shortbread Cookies are made of win. So much win that this is in Italics, Bold and is Underlined.*
_


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 23, 2009)

RASPBERRY AND WHITE CHOCOLATE.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 23, 2009)

When the entire cookie tastes of chocolate and buttery aroma. 

Though macadamia cookies do deserve some sort of recognition.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know what they're called, but I like the butter-scotch/oatmeal ones with the chocolate on the top. I raped the packed and and threw the wrappers in the bin before I got a chance to read their name. >>


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 23, 2009)

Oreos.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 23, 2009)

Chocolate chip, by far!


----------



## Minish (Feb 23, 2009)

Would you mind giving us an explanation of what most of them are? :/ I haven't heard any but the obvious...

I don't get to eat biscuits much, definitely not American-style cookies either (though I LOVE THEMMM <3) but I'll go for "White Chocolate Macadamia Cookies" even though I have no idea what 'Macadamia' sounds like and misread it as macaroni at first. XD


----------



## see ya (Feb 23, 2009)

I actually love every cookie on that list. DON'T MAKE ME CHOOSE! But for the sake of the poll I'll say it's a tie between Macadamia and Chocolate Chip.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 23, 2009)

Chocolate chip. Although I have an obsession with shortbread, cookies or otherwise.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 23, 2009)

anzac

this poll is terrible


----------



## H20firefly (Feb 23, 2009)

i voted other because the kind of cookies i like have a specific homemade recipee


----------



## H-land (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't see chocolate crinkle.
I'm disappointed.

I'd also've loved a multiple choice poll. I feel bad not voting for shortbread, Oreo, and chocolate chip. Shortbread's simply addictive, Oreo's quite the nice cookie, and there's nothing like a chocolate chip.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 23, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> RASPBERRY AND WHITE CHOCOLATE.


Thiiiiiis <3

I admit, I don't know what half the ones on the list are, and I'm not a massive fan of American-style cookies. 

M&S Christmas Biscuit Selection, on the other hand...

Or Jammie Dodgers.

Or Jaffa Cakes. 

Or Pink Wafers.

Or Wagon Wheels or Penguins or Kit-Kats or...

Excuse me while I go and drown in a puddle of drool.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't make me choose.

Just don't.

;.;


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 23, 2009)

Chocolate chip oatmeal cookies <3 *Knompfs*
Oreos are good too.
But I like cookie DOUGH best, not cookies! :D
Chocolate/Peanut butter is good.... so are brownies... 
Frosted sugar cookies are made of love too, specially when the frosting is pink with rainbow sprinkles (I am serious, pink and rainbows are delicious)  
~~~~~~~~~~~~
God damn I want a cookie now, a frosted sugar cookie would be best...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 23, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> anzac
> 
> this poll is terrible


>8O.... This is true....

(you could be nicer about it... *sniff* ;o;)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, this is tough. But I'm going to have to go with white chocolate macadamia, although I also love chocolate chip and peanut butter. I like pretty much any cookie, really. <3 Though ideally, it should be chewy, but not greasy and flat like the cookies they sell at school. =( Dry and crumbly is good too, but chewy definitely wins. <3


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 24, 2009)

Chocolate cookies! :D
(Which I assume mean chocolate-chocolate)

I also love gingerbread :D

And Fudgeos are evil. _Pure Evil._
I mean a delicious but tooth-hurting kind of evil


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 24, 2009)

opaltiger said:
			
		

> anzac
> 
> this poll is terrible


ilu opaltiger <3

Also wth is a snickerdoodle.


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Also wth is a snickerdoodle.


A cinnamon-type tasting cookie. Not bad at all, really. I do like them, myself.


----------



## Minish (Feb 24, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Thiiiiiis <3
> 
> I admit, I don't know what half the ones on the list are, and I'm not a massive fan of American-style cookies.
> 
> ...


PINK WAFERS
OH GOD loooove <333

I used to love Jammie Dodgers as well. Except I'd take out the jam (at least, as best I could). XD

KitKats <3

Still, out of biscuits that I actually know, custard creams will forever rule. 8D


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to love Jammie Dodgers because they were so happy looking. Same with BNs XD

Yes, custard creams are absolutely fantastic <3 As are chocolate bourbons. If I'm feeling particularly unhealthy, I get the cheap packets of them from Tesco's and have fun trying to eat all the biscuit without breaking the middle; it's the only way to eat them. 

Also: Cadbury's Fingers - Y/Y? 

And don't get me started on Hobnobs or Caramel McVitie's. God, I love biscuits waaay too much.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 24, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> God, I love biscuits waaay too much.


That's not possible, Dannichu. For biscuits are one of the most amazing things on Earth :D


----------



## Dark Marowak (Feb 24, 2009)

Grr... So hard. I'm stuck between White Chocolate Macadamia, Peanut butter, and Chocolate Chip...All of them so delicious.


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 25, 2009)

Sugar Cookies <3  Snickerdoodles are close behind though


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 25, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> ilu opaltiger <3
> 
> Also wth is a snickerdoodle.


we must stick together, lest the obscure and horribly named cookies dominate the thread :(


----------



## H-land (Feb 25, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> we must stick together, lest the obscure and horribly named cookies dominate the thread :(


Snickerdoodle's an awesome name. D< Hard to ask for anything more fun to say.
Not any more obscure than your beloved Anzac, either.

Also, Kitkats are not cookies. They're candy bars. :< Tasty candy bars, yes, perhaps even delicious. But they're not cookies.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> we must stick together, lest the obscure and horribly named cookies dominate the thread :(


how can you say snickerdoodle is a bad name :(? You wanted to vote for "Anzac", personally I think anzac sounds like a name for a perscription drug :/...


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 25, 2009)

HTTP cookies. According to RFC 2109, cookies carry "the state information that passes between an origin server and user agent, and that gets stored by the user agent."


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

^lol, yes... that is true...


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 25, 2009)

Flarginsnarf said:


> how can you say snickerdoodle is a bad name :(? You wanted to vote for "Anzac", personally I think anzac sounds like a name for a perscription drug :/...


what :( what do they teach kids in history these days

>:(


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 25, 2009)

Unfortunately as of late web cookies have a bad rap, mostly because they are becoming associated with spyware and ads. This isn't fair; without cookies, you would not be able to keep a persistent session on a web page (i.e. you wouldn't be able to log in to anything)

Oreos are nice too, but they are incapable of storing state information and transmitting it through HTTP. A major downfall. I await the day Nabisco implements RFC 2109 in all of their products.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> what :( what do they teach kids in history these days
> 
> >:(


umm.... snickerdoodles?


----------



## Felidire (Feb 25, 2009)

Hah, found the name! -- _Chocolate Butternut Snap~_

They're definately my favourite,
shortbread comes in second.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> what :( what do they teach kids in history these days
> 
> >:(


anzac cookies


----------



## Felidire (Feb 25, 2009)

anzac *biscuits!* *><;


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Anzac biscuits = win! I remember during a school activity when we making them, and they smelt absolutely _delicious_. Except they were for backpackers, I believe, so we weren't allowed even one.

Or those chocolate chip cookies, but I can't remember what the brand is :(


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 26, 2009)

Why was I the only one to vote for P-butter?


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 26, 2009)

*shrugs*


----------



## Old Catch (Feb 26, 2009)

White Chocolate Macadamia Cookies are so incredibly yummy. ^^


----------

